
Intel's Gemini Lake Encounters Serious Bugs When Using Some 64-Bit Software - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-gemini-lake-64-bit-bug-google-mozilla,40563.html
======
HelloNurse
Original Phoronix article:

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Chrome-G...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Chrome-
Geminilake-Bug)

